# Brand New Hegdie!!!



## cmcelroy (Sep 6, 2010)

I just got my first Hedgie yesterday. He is a little boy, unsure of his age, the pet store didn't know. So far he is about the friendliest thing ever! He doesn't really cuddle though. He gets a little huffy when I wake him up, but after he wakes up he's ready to go! He never sits still, and is very stubborn when it comes to trying to get into somewhere he's not supposed to go.  He doesn't have a name, tho. 

Here's what I have so far:

Achilles
Magnus
Artemis
Apollo
Leo
Felix

I have a C&C cage set up in the spare room, right now it's at almost 80 but he's still sleeping wrapped up in his fleece "blankies". I feel kinda bad for him because I used remnants and old fabric I had previously, so except for some remnants I got at Walmart, he has pink flower blankies. 

Also, any ideas what color he is? He has a couple pinto-like spots on his side. He really doesn't sit still so it was hard to take a picture.


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

He is very handsome, I love his mask. You have some good names picked out, I'm partial to Apollo


----------



## Evelyne (Jul 8, 2010)

I love the name Apollo!! I think it suits him very well


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

He looks like an Apollo. Congratulations, he's cute!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I also like Apollo. And Felix. He's adorable! Welcome to HHC & congrats on the new hedgie.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Congrats on your new hoglet  I like Apollo too.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

He is precious and looks like a little Felix!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I vote for Apollo ;D

What a cutie
he looks like he could be a snowflake as well, but I have no idea on the color~ you'd have to get some better photos


----------



## cmcelroy (Sep 6, 2010)

Here's another picture. He just wont sit still lol. I would like for him to cuddle a little bit but even if I wake him up in the afternoon he's ready to go!!!

Any better ideas on his color?

I think he's gonna be Apollo. I like that name.


----------

